# Opinions on Araujo



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I have not seen him much. But he looks strong with good footwork. I noticed a soft touch around the hoop. I think he can be quicker to contribute than many of the Euro kids. Any BYU fans out there? How do you think he'll do in the pros? I think he will go in the 20's.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

I"ve seen him a handful of times this year. Offensively he can use his size/strength to get easy buckets and he has a pretty nice touch from the FT line where he gets to alot. I would take him mid-1st solely based on his potential as an offensive force.

Defensively, he really isnt there yet but should improve to an adequate level for the NBA. I'd project him between 15-20.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Bottom line: the guy is a beast. He is huge - 6'11, 280 and all muscle. Plus, he is aggressive, which you'd want in a guy w/ his size and power.

He is not very athletic, though, and is not a good shotblocker. Raf is also a little old, 23 I believe. However, he has good post skills, is a good rebounder, and has range on his shot.

He will definitely go in the first round.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 15, 2003)

I agree he is definately a mid 1st round pick, cuz he has great size and will be able to contribute immediately I believe and I think that he could eventually develop into an All-Star caliber player in the East (with Shaq and Yao in the west he's not getting an all-star nod)

Very strong, has a nice touch and pretty good free throw shooter, also when i've seen him he has had a few decent drives to the hoop. One thing that he needs to work on is quickness and CONDITIONING, he seemed to tire out really quick in the Syracuse game although that was maybe partly due to the thin air in Denver.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

He already benches 500lbs, and he is only going to get stronger with the help of NBA trainers. He is not a high-flyer, but he gets up and down the floor pretty well. Good passer out of the post....soft touch....nice footwork....needs to work some on his defense and also needs to work on decision making when the double teams come. Still haven't come up with a good NBA comparison though.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I saw of bit of him - i was wondering - can he hit a jumper - whats his range? I don't remember him taking any in that game.

Even if he really can't, he'd still be a good pickup, strong, real Center size, good post moves - hes already better than have the C's in the league


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> I saw of bit of him - i was wondering - can he hit a jumper - whats his range? I don't remember him taking any in that game.
> 
> Even if he really can't, he'd still be a good pickup, strong, real Center size, good post moves - hes already better than have the C's in the league


I think he hit something like 7 out 25 three's on the year...and he could hit the 15 footer, but that is definitely not his game. He is a player who really belongs under the basket.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Well thats where he should stay then. ITs nice to see a big guy who knows his niche. Unlike Mr Chiriaev who wants to play all 5 positions!


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

ARAUJO can be a beast in the east. I saw on the tourne, and he looks pretty impressive. He will be drafted late first round to early second round. :yes:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> He will be drafted late to early second round. :yes:


Don't you think he will go in the first round?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't you think he will go in the first round?


Based on the players I've seen he is def. a first round pick. Some teams will hold off on him looking for a younger guy with more "potential" - those teams are called losing teams.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I would defenetly like to see him on the first round. Araujo is a hard-worker. :yes:

[Another thread about him]


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think he needs to get a good trainer and get some of the excess weight off but i like what i've seen. he will probably go after okafor and a couple of europeans but i dont see him slipping too far. seattle would have to be giving him a strong look at around the latter part of the lottery.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

There's no reason he should slip out of the 1st round. He's a 6'11, 280lb C that can actually play basketball, which is a plus  .


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Utah will have three picks in the #15-20 range, and seeing how thin they'll be next year up front (they have no bigmen under contract next season, though they'll more than likely resign Collins and possibly Ostertag), I would be very surprised (if they didn't trade their picks to move up or whatever) if he slipped past the Jazz 3 times.

I don't think he'll be a star in the pros, but he's so big and strong and has good passing instincts, that there isn't any reason he can't be a solid 11/7 guy in the pros, which is far from bad at that stage in the draft. Can't ignore the production though, 19/10 in only 29 minutes, and the MWC has some good big men..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He is good in college, he will be just another stiff in the NBA.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

> ARAUJO can be a beast in the east. I saw on the tourne, and he looks pretty impressive. He will be drafted late to early second round.


What? You've got to be kidding me the second round? I'm not sure if he will be a lottery pick but will be in the teens in my opinion. This guy has great hands and footwork(grew up playing soccer in Brazil). He has only been playing basketball a couple years and it is amazing the strides he has taken. He has a wonderful offense package as he can shoot bank, hook, and jump shots (pretty good range too). He is a great package and I don't think I've ever seen a big guy that could pass this well in college. 

His defensive game is about quickness as he gets several steals a game. He was one of the conference leaders in steals. He still has to work a little on his interior defense as he isn't a great shotblocker and doesn't have great timing on defense yet. 

Most important is his work ethic as he gets up at 6:00 and gets to work every morning. He is not near what he could be and at 280 he is already a beast in the middle. You really have to think twice to pass up a big guy this good in the middle of the first round.


----------



## Swishy K (Feb 26, 2003)

I can see Seattle going for him. It's no secret Jerome James and Calvin Booth haven't been able to deliver what the Sonics wanted from them. James has said he might opt out of his contract because of lack of playing time, and Potapenko only has one more year left. They need a center for next year. Unless they make a run at Mark Blount(like alot of teams probably will), I can see them drafting a center. And with there being some question marks attached to the handful of Euros, I can see them going for Araujo with the #12-14 pick. They have the backcourt and small forward covered, and Nick Collison should be their power forward, so it makes sense.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> He is good in college, he will be just another stiff in the NBA.


I don't get this logic.

Good in college = stiff in NBA


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

> What? You've got to be kidding me the second round? I'm not sure if he will be a lottery pick but will be in the teens in my opinion. This guy has great hands and footwork(grew up playing soccer in Brazil). He has only been playing basketball a couple years and it is amazing the strides he has taken. He has a wonderful offense package as he can shoot bank, hook, and jump shots (pretty good range too). He is a great package and I don't think I've ever seen a big guy that could pass this well in college.
> 
> His defensive game is about quickness as he gets several steals a game. He was one of the conference leaders in steals. He still has to work a little on his interior defense as he isn't a great shotblocker and doesn't have great timing on defense yet.
> 
> Most important is his work ethic as he gets up at 6:00 and gets to work every morning. He is not near what he could be and at 280 he is already a beast in the middle. You really have to think twice to pass up a big guy this good in the middle of the first round.


I said LATE first round to early second round.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> He is good in college, he will be just another stiff in the NBA.


well thought out.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Sorry you missed writing "first" so I assumed you meant late second round. That is possible. Still think he is a lock in the first round.


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

I would love for Seattle to take the chance on this guy, but I see it just adding a head to the already three headed monster.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Opinions on Araujo*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> What part of Europe is Brazil in?


Maybe I'm missing it but I dont see where he said or even implied that Brazil is in Europe. Just compared Raffy to the Euros.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I like this guy. A big body who crashes the boards and will bang with you, none of this dribble the ball around, I swear I am a small forward crap, he gets low and gets nasty. I hope my Knicks snag him, so lets hope he falls late into the first.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> He is good in college, he will be just another stiff in the NBA.


Clearly if you can't jump and dunk, you're a bum.  

Araujo is a guy that I desperately want in Boston. He will be a force down low for a while in this league. He is a guy who will hurt you in the post and there aren't too many of them in the leauge any more. I'm hoping that Ainge's apparent obsession with Sebastian Telfair ends soon and he gets Araujo in green with our first pick (which has been between 8 and 17 in the last two weeks).


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> He is good in college, he will be just another stiff in the NBA.


That's what they thought about Todd MacCullough and look how he played (before injury.)


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Opinions on Araujo*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> What part of Europe is Brazil in?


Oh boy you no read much? Better than the Euros like Milicic that don't contribute right away. Sorry, I'll spell it out next time. Only 23 other posts knew what I was saying. Wow.


----------



## pjc9 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Araujo's game*

I like his game. He kinds of reminds me of Ilgauskas or a younger Vlade. He gets his numbers in a subtle, yet very effective manner. Plus, from what I've read, he has a strong character and works hard. I think the Warriors should draft him in the second round (if he's still available) with Erick Dampier possibly opting out.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Clearly if you can't jump and dunk, you're a bum.
> ...


he can jump, he had a nice onehanded one on a put back in the tournament. i dont know if he will be there for the celtics. it may be a little early for him to go to seattle in the 11-13 range but he would be a vast imprvovement over the 3 stooges they have there now, he's 23 so you are talking a fairly mature guy who can step in right away. the 500lb bench got my attention. most nfl lineman cant lift that.


----------



## syncboy (Mar 29, 2004)

*you are all crazy*

ppl, you need to think a little about this:

the guy didnt played basket before his voyage to USA (couple, i said "COUPLE" of years ago)....

so, he starts from "ZERO" to be the star of his team, and probably the star of his championship and that is only couple of years... (sorry for my wrong things, but my english is bad)....

if he growup so much in so little time, try to imagine him in 2 or 3 years of nba (or less), he will be a monster (and i know what im saying, cuzz here in brazil we dont have that culture of body to nba, actually we dont have basket here like you have there... so all that body he have is from there, almost nothing from here)

and about his game, im looking at him from a little time... last year he has really bad in FT and in defense, (his dribble has ridiculous in the start of the year), now he can dribble a little, he FT% is medium to good, and he is working really hard (cuzz is that what we have here in brazil, what we call "raça", is like when you are almost dead, but still try to fight, you know...)

is like guga from tennis (he didnt like tennis, he is a surfer, but before his dad dead he asked a friend to take care of guga, that friend is his actual trainer).... and pele (started from nothing, only a poor guy, like almost all the brazilian soccer players), and ayrton senna, and Grael from boat thing, and Hipolito from the olympic gym and the guys from the horse olympic champion thing, etc etc etc... they all started from nothing in one country where the sport is not payed.... i mean, you need to be champion in one thing to have money, else you will not have money and will need to pay it all alone, is like works here in brazil.... cuzz in brazil have only 2 sports in the midia, voley and soccer, and only with soccer you can live (i mean with the money from soccer), cuzz in the voley, only the principal teams pay good, the rest pay too little... the rest of the sports are not in midia, so dont have expression here and dont give money, so no one knows...

take like example leandrinho barbosa, no one looked at him, then after that mega trade from his team, he started to play, and now he is the PG (and not anymore in bench)....

whatever, i think that from the brazilian guys, araujo ("baby" for brazilian ppl) will be the best player in nba.... and maybe he will be one of the best players in his position (remember, that if you need to be good to be a player in nba, you need to be REALLLLY GOOOD to be a foreign player on nba)... (ok, forgive europe)...

cheers


----------



## syncboy (Mar 29, 2004)

oh, and before i forgive, he have one thing that almost all the foreign players dont have when they start in nba: he talk english.

cheers


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Boston will NAb him!*

he WILL be a pick in the Teens....

And that said, 10 BUCKS says that Boston Grabs him with one of their 3 picks, Ainge is an old BYU guy, and it looks like they could use a LEGIT center.....

I have had the opportunity to watch A LOT of his games.... hes got GREAT footwork, and a sweet Jump hook. He probably won't ever be a super-star, but he has a chance to be a one or Two time All-Star if he is in the East...... 

His rookiw season he will be: 9 PPG 6RPG, in 25 MPG, IMO


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Boston will NAb him!*



> Originally posted by <b>RyGuY43084</b>!
> 
> His rookie season he will average: 9 PPG and 6RPG, in 25 MPG, IMO


Not in Boston. Walter McCarty will manage to Take His and Our Other Pick's Minutes. Just Look at how we don't play Rebounding Machine Brandon Hunter, Kendrick Perkins, and Marcus Banks.

My Post about Araujo in the Celtics Forum 



> You mentioned earlier that Ainge's college team was BYU, like Araujo and that might sway Ainge to select him with our pick. Araujo is Big, 6-11, 295. Unlike Blount, he has great hands for a man that size. He uses the backboard, almost to the point where he has drawn comparisons to Duncan. He knows the hook shot, and from the looks of the BYU-Syracuse game, he has a great shot. He is from Brazil and their is a outside chance Ainge could persuade him to play there or in Europe for one season, but that probably will be for the worse considering his age.
> 
> I question his rebounding because he tends to use his size, instead of getting position. He is a post-up player, and he isn't good at driving towards the basket. He's not that great of a passer, especially when double-teamed. He isn't young. He will be 24 by June and he won't have time to develop. Also, he needs to hit the weight room to rid himself of excess fat. He's not a shotblocker and he doesn't know how to set a great pick.
> 
> All and all, he is a true center and he will have to learn quick. I think he could be a worthy gamble. He will never be a star, but he will be a servicable center. I like his comparison to Jamal Magloire of the Hornets.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Boston will NAb him!*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Not in Boston. Walter McCarty will manage to Take His and Our Other Pick's Minutes. Just Look at how we don't play Rebounding Machine Brandon Hunter, Kendrick Perkins, and Marcus Banks.
> ...


Aruajo would play next season if he ends up in Boston, as I hope. The next coach won't be that foolish.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Boston will NAb him!*



> Originally posted by <b>RyGuY43084</b>!
> he WILL be a pick in the Teens....
> 
> And that said, 10 BUCKS says that Boston Grabs him with one of their 3 picks, Ainge is an old BYU guy, and it looks like they could use a LEGIT center.....
> ...


i say he will be gone by the time boston picks, seattle will grab him first. refresh my memory on celts picks, their own and detroit......any others?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

The Celts could get him at #10 for sure. But I think Ainge will go with Kosta Perovic, he has an obsession with youth. Araujo IMO will go to Miami, Utah or Denver.


----------



## CMC (Aug 14, 2003)

He's like vitaly potapenko.

Good offensively, but slow, unathletic, and a bad defender.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Raptors.com*



> As I sat in front of the television that Thursday afternoon, I couldn’t help but think of a possible ‘match-made-in-heaven’ between the Raps and this beast-of-a-Brazillian.
> 
> That’s right. Beast. Something the Raptors have been missing the last few years. “Scout” is a word missing from my resume, but could this man they call ‘Hoffa’ turn out to be a significant piece to what looks like a scattered puzzle?
> 
> ...


[Link]


----------

